# Sad report from Crufts



## Streetcar (Apr 13, 2014)

An Irish Setter appears to have been poisoned with something that had a delayed effect. Toxicology reports to come through in a week or so.

News Dog World Dog World Home

I know the DM isn't the best source and one can't trust the details (they even ID'd a Great Dane as a Dalmatian), but here's more:

Crufts prize winning red setter's owner says he was fed poisoned beef | Daily Mail Online

From Clare Balding's twitter feed, a Westie is in the hospital, no idea if for the same reason, but....

https://twitter.com/clarebalding/status/574563033403518976

Seems like a perfect setup for the animal rights radicals to make it look like another exhibitor's doing. So many in the public haven't any idea these dogs are also treasured pets, so they want to think the worst of conformation showing.


----------

